# Exemestane *Explained* at Iron Mag Research!



## GYMnTONIC (May 4, 2017)

*Exmestane *Explained* at Iron Mag Research!*


                                                                                                                                                                                                    Did you know Exemestane a  commonly used Aromase Inhibitor (AI)  by bodybuilders actually increases  FREE testosterone levels in users,  whether they are natural T levels or  synthetic, aka AAS users?  So it  reduces estrogen, and estradiol in  males and jacks up your circulating  Testosterone resulting in more lean  muscle mass, bodyfat losses,  strength, libido increases and potential  mood enhancement (DHEA).


 We also can see that DHEA and FSH levels  are increased in users.   Comparatively Exemestane and tamoxifen had  statistically significantly  different effects on hormone levels,  including testosterone, SHBG, FSH  and PTH-intact. (study- http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/1...nalCode=icmt20



 Common dosages:  Low dosage 6.25mgs- 12.5mgs ED or EOD and upwards of 25mgs ED or EOD on the higher end are used.
*"WES15" in capital letters at checkout gets you 15% off* 100% lab tested Exemestane

CLICK LINK TO PURCHASE
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/exemestane/


----------

